
America Desperately Needs AI Talent, Immigrants Included - smacktoward
https://breakingdefense.com/2019/12/america-desperately-needs-ai-talent-immigrants-included/
======
rowanG077
More AI talent? I feel that industry is already overstaffed and hyped to the
max.

------
tabtab
When the AI bubble pops, will they go home? I was in the middle of the dot-com
bust, and the visa workers didn't go home, making finding a job in CA
difficult. I had to go out of state.

~~~
tabtab
I didn't mean to come across as a bigot. My poor score suggests that's how
it's being interpreted, though. The _stated_ purpose of the visa program is to
solve "labor shortages". If there is no longer a shortage (such as shortly
after a bubble poppage), then in theory the visa workers should be let go.
Lack of IT jobs on the West coast made life tough for my family back then, and
it was partly caused by the presence of visa workers. I'm just calling it as
it was. These laws have direct consequences on people's lives.

